# [Usertest] Scythe Shuriken



## rabensang (31. Januar 2009)

*Scythe Shuriken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​ *




Einleitung:*

  Dank der Unterstützung des Herstellers Scythe, wurde dieses Review ermöglicht.
  Der Kühlerhersteller bietet nicht nur High End Kühler in seiner Produktpallette, sondern auch  HTPC taugliche Kühllösungen. Zu diesen zählt der Shuriken, den ich euch in diesem Test vorstellen möchte.

  Der Kühler existiert zwar schon seit längerer Zeit auf dem Markt, ist aber einer der niedrigsten und flachsten seiner Kategorie. Gerade für HTPC´s, ist ein Low Profile Kühler, wie der Shuriken optimal. 

Bei der Namensgebung tritt Scythe so kreativ, wie bei den anderen Produkten auf. Shuriken bedeutet übersetzt, versteckte Handwaffe und wird im Volksmund Wurf- oder Ninjastern genannt.   


*Die Firma:*

  Die Gründung fand im Jahr 2002 statt und startete den Gewerbebetrieb in "Akihabara Electric Town", die sich im Zentrum der japanischen Hauptstadt Tokio befindet. Dieser Stadtteil ist vor allem für seine Produktvielfalt im Computerbereich und High-End Segment bekannt. Im Vordergrund stand die Herstellung von passiv gekühlten und leisen PC Bauteilen. Später folgten Forschungs- und Entwicklungseinrichtungen in Taiwan und China, um die Produktion und Qualitätskontrolle zu verbessern und gewährleisten. Für den Vertrieb und Kundenservice sorgen Niederlassungen in den USA und Deutschland.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*


Technische Daten:*
*
Kompatibilität:*
Intel:
Sockel 478 alle Taktraten
Sockel T / LGA 775 alle Taktraten

AMD:
Sockel 754 alle Taktraten
Sockel 939 alle Taktraten
Sockel AM2 alle Taktraten
Sockel AM2+ alle Taktraten
Sockel 940 alle Taktraten 
*
Maße:*
105x116x64 mm (Gesamt)
100x100x12 mm (Lüfter) 
*
Lüfterdrehzahl:*
650±200 upm ~ 2200 upm (±10%) 
*
Lüftergeräuschpegel:*
10,5 dBA ~ 31,67 dBA 
*
Luftdurchfluss:*
11,81 CFM ~ 31,91 CFM = 20 m³/h ~ 54 m³/h 
*
Lagertyp:*
Gleitlager 
*
Anschluss:*
4-pin PWM 
*
Gewicht:*
355 g 
*
Material der Bodenplatte:*Kupfer mit Nickellegierung 





*Verpackung / Lieferumfang**:*

  Die Verpackung des Shuriken ist extrem bunt, kontrastreich, stabil  und lässt ein wenig sein Herkunftsland erahnen. Scythe verzichtet auf ein Sichtfenster, da alle Infos, Bilder und Details auch ohne dieses gut erkennbar sind. 

Auf der Vorderseite wird das Einsatzgebiet, durch das HTPC bzw. Low Profile Gehäuse, verdeutlicht. Die Informationen sind in japanisch und englisch aufgedruckt. Einzig die Spezifikationen an der Rückseite, sind in 5 bzw. 6 Sprachen - darunter Deutsch - angegeben. Anknüpfend finden sich eine Garantiebeschreibung, der Herstellungsort und die Vertriebssitze darauf. Auf der linken Seite der Pappverpackung, sind alle Halterungen bebildert dargestellt und auf der rechten, die Features, wie z.B. die werkzeuglose Montage und die Höhe von 64mm.

Im Lieferumfang, sind Befestigungen für alle gängigen Sockel von AMD und Intel enthalten. AMD setzt seit eh und jeh auf die selbe Befestigungsmechanik. Sogar für den alten Sockel 478 von Intel, liegt Befestigungsmaterial bei. Desweiteren befinden sich eine bebilderte Montageanleitung, eine Tüte Wärmeleitpaste und natürlich der Kühler samt Lüfter in der Verpackung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Details / Verarbeitung: *

  Der Shuriken ist ein extrem guter Low Profile Kühler und kann nicht im High End Segment angesiedelt werden. Durch seine geringe Höhe ist er perfekt für kleine PC´s und speziell HTPC´s geeignet. Scythe´s Kühler versucht soviel Kühlleistung wie möglich, auf kleinstem Raum zu erreichen. Dies wird durch 3 Heatpipes samt Alulamellen erzielt. Zur Unterstützung befinden sich einige Kühlrippen direkt auf dem CPU Block. Leider liegen die Alulamellen nur auf den Heatpipes auf und verschenken so Leistung. 

Der Lüfter bringt mit seinen maximal 2200 Umdrehungen ordentlich Luft zwischen die Lamellen und sorgt für gute Kühlung. Die Ausmaße sind natürlich auch minimalistisch. Gerade einmal 12 mm dick ist die kleine Turbine und so gut designt, dass diese bei 2200RPM leise bleibt. Die Drehzahl wird mit Hilfe eines 4 Pin Steckers vom Mainboard geregelt. Der Hersteller verbaut Eigenmaterial aus der  Kaze Jyu Slim Serie.

Die Verarbeitung kommt Scythe typisch daher und kann sich sehen lassen. Es gibt keine unschönen oder scharfen Kanten. Die Heatpipes sind sauber verschlossen, sorgfältig gebogen und der Kühlerboden tadellos geschliffen und spiegelglatt, dank der Nickelbeschichtung. Die besonderen Vorteile einer solchen chemischen Beschichtung liegen im hohen Verschleißwiderstand und im Schutz vor der Verschmutzung des Produkts. Die, am Boden, etwas gequetschten Heatpipes, sind alles, was auffällt. Dies wird aber kaum die Kühlleistung beeinflussen und bleibt somit ein Schönheitsfehler. Optisch wirkt der Shuriken doch ordentlich und ansehnlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Montage / Betrieb:* 

  Für diesen Test wurde der Shuriken auf einem Asus Maximus II Formula, in Verbindung eines Q6600 @2,4GHz, verbaut. Zwar ist es  nicht das, für was der Shuriken gedacht ist, zeigt so aber seine Leistungsfähigkeit.  Das Asus Board besitzt rund um den CPU Sockel hohe Heatpipekühler und erschwert somit die Montage. Hier muss aufgepasst werden, in welche Richtung der Shuriken verbaut wird. Der Platz zu den Mainboardkühlern ist minimal, aber dennoch ausreichend. Scythes´s VTSM (Versatile Tool-free Multiplatform System)  beinhalten nichts anderes, als Intel´s Pushpins und AMD´s AM2(+) Befestigung. Hinzu kommt, dass die Halterungen  in den Kühler eingesteckt werden. 

Zuerst wird der Prozessor zur Montage vorbereitet. Also die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste, dünn auf der CPU verteilen. Danach die  Richtung des Kühlers festlegen und darauf achten, dass dieser nirgends anstößt. Kühler aufsetzen und Pushpins festdrücken. Beim Sockel AM2 werden dann einfach die Hebel der Halterung gedreht. Den Shuriken wieder abnehmen und kontrollieren, ob die Paste richtig verteilt ist. Nun final montieren.

Die Sockel 775 Montage ist fummelig, aber nicht besonders schwer. Für eine bessere Kontrolle der Montage, empfehle ich, dass Mainboard auszubauen. Wer sich mit dem Intel Befestigungsystem nicht auskennt, sollte sich erst einmal darüber informieren und trocken üben. Dadurch wird die Montage stark vereinfacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​ *


Le**istung:*

  Der Shuriken ist kein High End Kühler und deswegen kann man keine Temperaturrekorde erwarten. Verbaut wurde die Hardware in einem Coolermaster Cosmos 1000. Dieses Gehäuse bietet eine extrem gute Kühlung. Dadurch sinken die getesteten Temperaturen nochmals um einige Grad. 

Scythe´s Kühler läuft beim ersten Start sofort an und wird dank PWM leise geregelt. Bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl, hört man den Lüfter zwar etwas, aber nicht extrem.  

Bei 100% CPU Auslastung und 2200RPM wird der Prozessor ca. 45°C warm und die Cores max. 56°C. Für so einen kleinen Kühler ein gutes Ergebnis. Die dabei entstehenden Temperaturen, können bei verschiedenen Drehzahlen in der Tabelle abgelesen werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Fazit:*
  Scythe bietet einen sehr guten und kompakten Low-Profile Kühler an, der auch für kleinste Gehäuse genutzt werden kann. Bei guter Belüftung, vermag der Zwerg, 4-Kerner mit max. 95Watt TDP zu kühlen. Über dieser,  würde ich keine CPU´s empfehlen. Aber in HTPC´s werden meist Prozessoren mit niedrigen TDP´s eingesetzt. 
  Der Shuriken erledigt seine Aufgabe sehr gut und ist, durch seine sorgfältige Verarbeitung, geringe Tiefe und Kühlleistung, der Konkurrenz einen Schritt voraus. Gamer und Übertakter sollten zum Mugen 2, Ninja 2 oder Kama Angel greifen. 

  Das gute Stück ist für knapp 25€ bei Caseking verfügbar.

*Vielen Dank an Scythe, für die Bereitstellung des Shuriken.*​


----------



## rabensang (31. Januar 2009)

Bilder


----------



## rabensang (31. Januar 2009)

weitere Bilder


----------



## rabensang (31. Januar 2009)

Bitte Meinungen und Anregungen!!!!


----------



## ForgottenRealm (31. Januar 2009)

Hi 


Sehr schöner Test, gefällt mir.

Könntest du die selben Temperaturmessungen mit anders herum aufgesetztem Lüfter noch mal machen ?

In Barebones passt der Kühler ebenfalls gut rein, allerdings verdecken oft Laufwerksschächte die Lüfteroberseite, wodurch dieser weniger Luft ansaugen kann. Ich habe schon öfters gelesen, dass es in dieser Situation mehr bringt, wenn der Lüfter anders herum auf dem Kühler sitzt.


----------



## Klausr (31. Januar 2009)

Hi

Sehr schöner Test und ich kann dir voll zustimmen was die Leistung und verarbeitung betrifft.
Bei mir Läuft er in seinem Gebiet also in einem HTPC und muß einen AMD X2 3800 EE Kühlen was ihn auch nie aufdrehen lässt.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem.
Bild gibts in meiner Galerie


----------



## DaxTrose (31. Januar 2009)

Schöner Test und tolle Bilder! 
Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich nicht mit einem so gutem Ergebnis gerechnet!


----------



## BloodySuicide (31. Januar 2009)

Schöner Test. Man müsste mal den Thermalright AXP-140 daneben stellen


----------



## Shibi (31. Januar 2009)

Guter test aber bei der Temperaturtabelle ist dir ein ganz blöder Fehler unterlaufen. Es heisst Standar*d*! 

Ansonsten guter Test, mal schauen ob ich den in meinen HTPC nehme. Idealerweise würde ich ja einen Ninja Mini nehmen, aber ich glaub der passt nicht. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Fransen (31. Januar 2009)

Schöner Test.
Das Ergebniss der Kühlleistung des kleinen Kühlers hat mich ehrlich gesagt auch überrrascht.
->solche Werte hätte ich ihm ehrlich gesagt garnicht zugetraut.

Das Design erinnert mich ganz stark an das des Musashi.


----------



## Uziflator (31. Januar 2009)

Wieder ein schöner Test von dir!


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2009)

Shibi schrieb:


> Ansonsten guter Test, mal schauen ob ich den in meinen HTPC nehme. Idealerweise würde ich ja einen Ninja Mini nehmen, aber ich glaub der passt nicht.


An welches Gehäuse denkst du denn?

Der Ninja Mini ist ziemlich genau so hoch wie eine normale PCI-Steckkarte. Wenn du also nicht mit Low-Profile planst dann passt er auch.


Was mir bei dem Test etwas fehlt ist ein Vergleichswert.
Selbst wenn der Zerotherm FZ 120 aus deiner Signatur in einer anderen Liga spielt würde er doch helfen das Ergebnis richtig ein zu ordnen.


----------



## rabensang (31. Januar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was mir bei dem Test etwas fehlt ist ein Vergleichswert.
> Selbst wenn der Zerotherm FZ 120 aus deiner Signatur in einer anderen Liga spielt würde er doch helfen das Ergebnis richtig ein zu ordnen.



Das wollte ich zunächst auch machen, doch irgendwie hab ich gedacht, Low-Profile und High End zu vergleichen wäre nicht Aussage kräftig. Dadurch würde der Shuriken zu schlecht dastehen. 

Falls ich irgendwie an ein zweites Low Profile Kühler Testmuster herankomme, würde ich den Test erweitern.

Danke das er euch gefällt


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2009)

Hast du denn noch einen Boxed-Kühler? Der wäre als Vergleich ja auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Nickles (31. Januar 2009)

Super


----------



## rabensang (31. Januar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hast du denn noch einen Boxed-Kühler? Der wäre als Vergleich ja auch nicht schlecht.



Nein Leider nicht. Hab hier nur zwei High End Kühler noch rumliegen und einer davon bekommt noch einen Test.



ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Sehr schöner Test, gefällt mir.
> ...



Ich wollte es nicht machen, da dies eher kontraproduktiv wäre. 1. Habe ich keinen Seitenteil Lüfter, der die Wärme abtransportiert. 2. Würden die Heatpipes nicht mitgekühlt werden. 

Aber trotzdem danke für die Anregung.


----------



## jesus_saves (31. Januar 2009)

Danke für den schönen Test.

Leider kann ich in einem Punkt nicht zustimmen: Leise ist der Lüfter nicht. Ich habe ihn in einem Antec P180 Mini auf einen Athlon x2 5200+ mit (offiziell) 65W TDP gesetzt. Das Gehäuse wird mit einem 120mm und einem 200mm Antec-Lüfter entlüftet und mit einem 120mm Scythe PWM belüftet. 

Idle ist er in der Tat unhörbar. Sobald ich aber ein aktuelles Spiel spiele, wird er zum lautesten Systembestandteil. Wenn man ein nicht gerade leises System hat, würde ich ihn vielleicht noch bis 65W TDP empfehlen, für wirklich leise Systeme nur auf CPUs mit noch niedrigerer TDP.

Die Ansprüche an Lautstärke sind natürlich verschieden, aber bei einem HTPC sollten sie schon hoch sein.

Ich werde ihn bald austauschen, glücklicherweise habe ich Platz für was größeres.

Grüße

js


----------



## rabensang (31. Januar 2009)

Die Wahrnehmung ist halt bei jedem anders. Also ich finde er gehört zu der leiseren Art. Vor kurzem habe ich einen Phenom II Boxed Kühler verbaut und der ist bei halber Leistung so laut, wie der Shuriken im 100% Bereich.

Aber ist halt von Person zu Person unterschiedlich.


----------



## shoKKwave (31. Januar 2009)

Sehr schöner Test.
Lässt sich angenehm lesen;D

Ich werd mir den auch mal holen, für meinen HTPC.

Aber Lautstärke ist echt subjektiv zu betrachten.


----------



## wisky616 (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo rabensang
Sehr schöne Bilder, sehr gute Kommentare Eine kleine Bemerkung.
Du erwähnst die gequetschten Heatpipes, die nur ein Schöheitsfehler seien. Ich bin kein Physiker  sondern nur ein interessierter Laie. Ich denke, die Heatpipes sind ganz bewusst (und nicht nur bei diesem Kühler) gequetscht! Dadurch soll die Wärmeübertragungsfläche von der Bodenplatte in die Heatpipes vergrössert und so der Wärmefluss beschleunigt werden. 
Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## Slipknot79 (1. Februar 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Bitte Meinungen und Anregungen!!!!




Yo, als Temperatur-Test in Zukunft bitte den IntelBurnTest verwenden. 

32bit: http://www.ultimate-filez.com/files/IntelBurnTest.zip
64bit: http://www.ultimate-filez.com/files/IntelBurnTest-x64.zip

Maximum Stress und 5 Durchgänge (Dauert ca 15min in Summe) einstellen.


----------



## Overlocked (1. Februar 2009)

Schöner Test und schöner Kühler Wie siehts aus mit diversen Passivkühloptionen?


----------



## rabensang (1. Februar 2009)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Yo, als Temperatur-Test in Zukunft bitte den IntelBurnTest verwenden.
> 
> 32bit: http://www.ultimate-filez.com/files/IntelBurnTest.zip
> 64bit: http://www.ultimate-filez.com/files/IntelBurnTest-x64.zip
> ...




Denkst du nicht, dass Prime reicht. Ich denke schon. Wird ja auch von OCérn genutzt.


----------



## Slipknot79 (1. Februar 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Denkst du nicht, dass Prime reicht. Ich denke schon. Wird ja auch von OCérn genutzt.




Nein, laut Prime95 war meine alte CPU (Q9550) rockstable (10h-Lauf), Intelburntest zeigte dann die Wahrheit nach nem 8h-Lauf, 5% Fehlerrate wobei der erste Fehler nach ca 45min aufgetaucht ist.

IntelBurnTest FTW  Wo Prime95 aufhört, fangt der Burntest erst an 

Wenn man aber auf Prime95 besteht, dann sollte man wenigstens den Small FFT-Test laufen lassen, alles andere ist Cheating


----------



## rabensang (1. Februar 2009)

Der Small FFT´s ist gelaufen. Es geht ja auch, bei enem Kühler nur darum in auf 100% auszulasten, um die max. Temp zu erreichen. Soll ja kein Stabi Test werden.


----------



## Shibi (1. Februar 2009)

Also Prime 95 reicht normalerweise völlig aus.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Slipknot79 (1. Februar 2009)

90% erreichst mit dem Burntest.  100% erreicht nur Intel höchstpersönlich im Labor. 

>Also Prime 95 reicht normalerweise völlig aus.

Nein, siehe meinen Post zuvor. Das System war alles in allem instabil auch im normalen Betrieb. Ca. 1 Absturz pro Tag ist extrem zu viel.


----------



## Bandit (2. Februar 2009)

Guten morgen,

habe auch den Kühler in meinem Thermaltake LANBox Lite verbaut, da er sehr flach ist und eine gute Kühlleistung verspricht. Ich habe bei mir nur den Lüfter saugend verbaut, da darüber gleich das Netzteil sietzt und die Luft aus dem Gehäuse bläst. Habe das System dann um ~60% übertaktet und der Shuriken hält den CPU unter Prime bei 60°C... Es ist nen spitzen Kühler für die, die eben nicht viel Platz im Gehäuse haben 

MfG


----------



## Kaspar (21. November 2009)

Hi,

hab mal ne frage hattest du dein proz im test oc ?

gruß Kaspar

EDITH: wer Lesen kann habs gefunden


----------



## rabensang (21. November 2009)

Nö, ging auch mit dem dem kleinen Ding nicht. Der Shuriken ist ne gute Alternative zum Boxed-Kühler.

MFG


----------

